# Game Thread, Mavs vs Bulls, 7 pm, UC, Jan 25, TNT



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Dallas Mavericks </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>35 - 8 (.814)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>First, Southwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>19 - 3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>16 - 5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>24 - 19 (.558)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>18 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>6 - 13</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>92.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.463</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.450</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>37.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.461</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.437</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nowitzki, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>25.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Howard, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>19.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Terry, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Stackhouse, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Harris, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Dampier, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>George, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Buckner, G</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Johnson, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Croshere, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>25</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Diop, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ager, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barea, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ilunga-Mbenga, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Mensah-Bonsu, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Avery Johnson</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>25</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Dallas Mavericks have dominated the NBA for the past six weeks. Their reign over the Chicago Bulls has lasted for almost nine years.
> 
> The Mavericks seek their ninth straight win and 22nd in 23 games when they visit the Bulls on Thursday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070125/DALCHI/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Mavericks come flying into the United Center to play the Bulls on Thursday night, with 21 wins in their last 22 games and a 35-4 mark after an 0-4 start. We've seen this before: a team ready to win a championship.
> 
> "Everything we do is directed for the playoffs," said Dirk Nowitzki, their star and the favorite to be the NBA's MVP.
> 
> ...


Mavericks have look of a champion


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Will the Bulls claim victory?

Magic 8 Ball says:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Will the Bulls claim victory?
> 
> Magic 8 Ball says:


Jerry Reindsdorf is going to be at the game tonight to see the Bulls win. That's what he said. I bet TNT is going to be all about the trade rumors tonight.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

narek said:


> Jerry Reindsdorf is going to be at the game tonight to see the Bulls win. That's what he said.


Wow. That sets my mind at ease.

:raised_ey :whistling:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A warmup game for the 7 game road trip that's just around the corner.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Nocioni 30 pts
Wallace 13 rbs
Hinrich 8 ast
Wallace 3 stl
Wallace 3 blk

Bulls win 92-100


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

118-45 Mavericks win

Gordon: 41 points


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm looking forward to this game even though I think we'll be blown out. I'd like to see PJ guarding Dampier and Wallace guarding Nowitzki, initially. I think that would be interesting for about 4 minutes. Then Nocioni can come in, we can put Deng on Nowitzki, and play that lineup for the rest of the quarter.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

What is a "Maverick", anyway? Seems silly to lose to a team named after a "maverick". I say the Bull wins by 20 points. If not, then Pax's suk's as!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

rwj! said:


> I'm looking forward to this game even though I think we'll be blown out. I'd like to see PJ guarding Dampier and Wallace guarding Nowitzki, initially. I think that would be interesting for about 4 minutes. Then Nocioni can come in, we can put Deng on Nowitzki, and play that lineup for the rest of the quarter.


What would you consider a blow-out? The vast majority of Bull losses have been ten points or less. Dallas only beat us by twelve in their own home stadium. With the way our team plays at home, I'd be surprised to see a spread more than 10 points. Is that a blow-out? The Maverick, on the flip side, have had very few blow-outs despite their excellent record.

Won't be surprised if the Bull loses. 

Will be surprised if the game is a blow-out.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Wynn said:


> What is a "Maverick", anyway? Seems silly to lose to a team named after a "maverick". I say the Bull wins by 20 points. If not, then Pax's suk's as!


???


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Wynn said:


> What would you consider a blow-out? The vast majority of Bull losses have been ten points or less. Dallas only beat us by twelve in their own home stadium. With the way our team plays at home, I'd be surprised to see a spread more than 10 points. Is that a blow-out? The Maverick, on the flip side, have had very few blow-outs despite their excellent record.
> 
> Won't be surprised if the Bull loses.
> 
> Will be surprised if the game is a blow-out.


I wrote "blown out" because I don't have high expectations. Dallas, regardless of victory margin, (and I think they have one of the best in the league) is on another level right now. They're extremely talented and their focus on winning is absolute after last year's loss in the finals. 

I do think the Bulls match up well with them (after PJ goes to the bench), so perhaps they could pull out a win and I obviously want that. I'm just not sure what to make of the Bulls right now-- they have a high differential but a disappointing record. The Bulls had a big losing streak, a bigger winning streak, and are now playing schizophrenically. There have been several games where the Bulls fell behind early, made a furious comeback after the half, and just barely fell short. I'm not sure what to weight when evaluating this team. 

I would be surprised if the margin of victory is more than ten, though, and that's not a blow-out.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

rwj333! said:


> I would be surprised if the margin of victory is more than ten, though, and that's not a blow-out.


In that case, we agree. Also agreed that Dallas is playing on a different level than the rest of the league. They have had some surprising losses, though. Let's hope we cause one of them.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> What would you consider a blow-out? The vast majority of Bull losses have been ten points or less. Dallas only beat us by twelve in their own home stadium. With the way our team plays at home, I'd be surprised to see a spread more than 10 points. Is that a blow-out? The Maverick, on the flip side, have had very few blow-outs despite their excellent record.
> 
> Won't be surprised if the Bull loses.
> 
> Will be surprised if the game is a blow-out.


I consider it a blowout when one of the teams is up by near 20 points in Q3, no matter what garbage time does to the final margin.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> In that case, we agree. Also agreed that Dallas is playing on a different level than the rest of the league. They have had some surprising losses, though. Let's hope we cause one of them.


Different level? Would that be them scoring from the nosebleed section?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DaBullz! said:


> Different level? Would that be them scoring from the nosebleed section?


Let 'em try to score from my section -- just let 'em try. I'd block that shot right down to the court!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wynn said:


> What is a "Maverick", anyway? Seems silly to lose to a team named after a "maverick". I say the Bull wins by 20 points. If not, then Pax's suk's as!


i'll go a little more old school than the Top Gun reference:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Anybody know if David Aldridge said anything about the Bulls/Gasol trade rumor on TNT?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> i'll go a little more old school than the Top Gun reference:


James Garner was one of my idols back in the day, but I am more a Rockford Files guy myself. I badly wanted to get a Firebird when I got older.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

On TNT, Smith, Barkley, and Miller making their picks for EC all-star reserves.

One picked Curry, another Gordon.

None of our other players or former players on the list.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Kenny Smith pick Ben Gordon as an all star and said he's the best player on the bulls hands down.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

"Ben Gordon is a fantastic player but he's too inconsistent to be an all-star" -- Barkley

I think next season will be a better year for both Deng & Gordon to make the team. People need to see them do this all SEASON.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> James Garner was one of my idols back in the day, but I am more a Rockford Files guy myself.


Me too. One of the all time greatest TV theme songs.




> I badly wanted to get a Firebird when I got older.


Me, too. A big, bad, black Trans-Am with T-tops and a bird on the hood.

I got past that.

Here's hoping you did too.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Doug Collins is one of the best there is. He actually has insightful things to say about the game...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PJ Brown with his first rebound. It caromed right to him.

Bulls called for the offensive foul.

Gordon long pass to deng for the layup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PJ Brown trying to guard Nowitzki. Nowitzki hits the long shot. Then PJ takes a quick long shot that may have hit the bottom of the rim.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wallace made Dampier miss, then blocked his putback. Bulls get out and run and score on the fastbreak (Hinrich pass to Deng)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Dirk just schooled Wallace. Not a matchup we want to see often.

Dallas looks flat, bulls went on a 9-0 run.

Gordon shooting early and hitting early.

13-4!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon scores over Dirk in the lane. Dirk couldn't even contest it, it was that quick.

17-6 now

Dallas just got a putback and Deng hit from the outside.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice start from the Bulls, I'd love it if we could keep it up...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon and Deng are 6-7, Gordon, Deng, and Hinrich are 7-8. 

Wallace hasn't shot, and PJ Brown is... PJ Brown (1-4)


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I can't help but smile at how well the Bulls are playing.. 

.. but i have to remind myself its only the 1st quarter.



I loved Gordons fadeaway shot, that was a pretty shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon is having no trouble getting his shots.

Dallas is shooting shots that aren't very difficult or even well defended, but are just missing horribly.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon and Deng are 6-7, Gordon, Deng, and Hinrich are 7-8.
> 
> Wallace hasn't shot, and PJ Brown is... PJ Brown (1-4)


Don't forget Hinrichs 4 rebounds and 3 assists also. But like alot of us has said earlier, he has to stick with that game plan. Pass the ball, play hard defense and shoot open shots. Don't force shots...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

fast start for us!!!!our d es feeling it!!!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

charge my butt


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon is having no trouble getting his shots.
> 
> Dallas is shooting shots that aren't very difficult or even well defended, but are just missing horribly.


Dallas' last three shots:
Uncontested jumper in the lane near the FT line, diop missed layup (blocked), terry missed jumper from the FT line wide open.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why do big men have so much trouble putting the ball in the hole. Like PJ Brown right there, his hands were literally about 6 inches from the rim. Is it really that hard to basically just drop it in. Like come on, honestly, I don't see whats so difficult!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Terry misses an uncontested 3 from the top of the circle.

Gordon missed a layup just prior, and before that he fed Brown for a missed layup and Deng who ended up with an offensive foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Don't forget Hinrichs 4 rebounds and 3 assists also. But like alot of us has said earlier, he has to stick with that game plan. Pass the ball, play hard defense and shoot open shots. Don't force shots...


He is definately not overdribbling tonight. The ball movement is terrific.

If you can ask the question out loud, "is he overdribbling" and he still has the ball, he's overdribbling. I had a friend over the other night and was asking him if he thought Kirk was overdribbling... I'd ask him 3 and 4 times before he passed it or shot.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

TT had his warm-ups off. Im guessing his going to come in after the time-out..


But MAN, we're playing awesome! Great offense.. great scrappy defense.. getting down on the pine. BUT once again, its only 1st quarter, and this is the Mavs, they can get hot in a hurry.

But still, its good to see us starting off well. I think we leave Deng, Gordon and Hinrich in all game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Another easy missed shot for Dallas. Nowitzki to a wide open Howard.

I can't believe Dallas is going to remain this cold.

Thomas is in, and commits a foul in his first 1:00 of PT.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Dallas brought in stakhouse to take advantage of a matchup against Gordon. Nada.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nocioni in the game, finally, with 2:00 left.

Stackhouse did just hit a shot on the inbounds play.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sefalosha stuffs the **** out of Stackhouse. Gordon gets the technical, he doesn't let the refs mess with our guys.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon hammered going for the layup. Stackhouse goes for the dunk at the other end and thabo fouls him going for the block. Gordon called for a T.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon again for the layup, this time makes it, difficult and hammered, no foul.

Stackhouse guarded by Noc, hits a 3. Collins says Noc fouled him, no call.

Gordon with the teardrop in the lane, good.

End of Q1
27-13

Gordon 12 points. That's why he should be starting and what you want him to do as a starter. Look at the score.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Gordon gets tackled every time and there's no call. F'n refs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Dallas </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Howard</td> <td>6</td> <td>0-7</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Nowitzki</td> <td>11</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> E. Dampier</td> <td>6</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Terry</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Stackhouse</td> <td>7</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Diop</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Johnson</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Ager</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Croshere</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Barea</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right">  <td align="left"> G. Buckner</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. George</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Harris</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mbenga</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> P. Mensah-Bonsu</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>40</td> <td>5-22</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>3</td> <td>8</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.227</td> <td>.250</td> <td>.667</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 1 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>9</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>8</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>7</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>12</td> <td>6-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>9</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> V. Khryapa</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Andriuskevicius</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Barrett</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>47</td> <td>13-24</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5</td> <td>17</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>27 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.542</td> <td>1.000</td> <td>.000</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 3</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I've learned more from Doug Collins in the past 20 minutes than I've learned from Red Kerr, Dore, King and whoever else has announced for the Bulls in the past 5 years.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Gordon fouled twice going to the basket and nothing called. Stackhouse blocked, yes blocked, by Thabo and a foul was called.

Refs need to call it both ways! Of course we are facing the defending Western Conference Champions.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Well this is one of the best starts of the few games I've seen by the bulls!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Dallas </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Howard</td> <td>6</td> <td>0-7</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Nowitzki</td> <td>11</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> E. Dampier</td> <td>6</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Terry</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Stackhouse</td> <td>7</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Diop</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Johnson</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Ager</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Croshere</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Barea</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> G. Buckner</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. George</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Harris</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mbenga</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> P. Mensah-Bonsu</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
> </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>40</td> <td>5-22</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>3</td> <td>8</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.227</td> <td>.250</td> <td>.667</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 1 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right">  <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>9</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>8</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>7</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>12</td> <td>6-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>9</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td>  <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> V. Khryapa</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Andriuskevicius</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Barrett</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
> </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>47</td> <td>13-24</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5</td> <td>17</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>27 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.542</td> <td>1.000</td> <td>.000</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 3</td></tr></tbody></table>


Bulls total says 27, but only shows 25 points for the players.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

holding them to just 13 points !!great start!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> I've learned more from Doug Collins in the past 20 minutes than I've learned from Red Kerr, Dore, King and whoever else has announced for the Bulls in the past 5 years.


Yes, i agree. Doug Collins is the best there is. 

Back to the game, that was a clean block by Thabo. There is noway that was a foul, that was a text book, but your hand infront of the rim block. 

Gordon is pulling out all his moves from his offensive text books. His offensive skills are so crafty... the more and more i see him, i see a smarter more effecient A.I.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The new Nike ad is crappy..


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Dallas 13, Gordon 12 in Q1. Gordon going to the rack with a vengeance.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stackhouse hits an uncontested shot over thabo.

Gordon layup


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I swear these refs blow.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Yes, i agree. Doug Collins is the best there is.


I heard they're going to replace him with Phil Jackson for the Finals...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Thabo looks awful tonight.. 

Bad passes... looks lost on defense.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Thomas just f'd Dirk up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nowitzki hammered by Thomas, but no call. Thomas gets the block!

Thabo misses a layup and Dirk boards and takes it the length of the floor, around Thomas, and Hinrich fouls him. Now he's sitting and ...

WE HAVE A DUHON SIGHTING


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I just don't like this word, or maybe im just not hip or cool to use this word.. but in this case i need to..

THAT WAS SICK!!!! That block was awesome...

MAN!! TT just shows little glimpses and just teases us with his potential.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Tyrus was driving me CRAZY! All those turnovers and then that block. I'm glad he's out and Deng is back in.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Dallas </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Howard</td> <td>6</td> <td>0-7</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Nowitzki</td> <td>11</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> E. Dampier</td> <td>6</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Terry</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Stackhouse</td> <td>7</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Diop</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Johnson</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Ager</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Croshere</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Barea</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> G. Buckner</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. George</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Harris</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Mbenga</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> P. Mensah-Bonsu</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
> </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>40</td> <td>5-22</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>3</td> <td>8</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.227</td> <td>.250</td> <td>.667</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 1 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>9</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>8</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>7</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>12</td> <td>6-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>9</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> V. Khryapa</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Andriuskevicius</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Barrett</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
> </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>47</td> <td>13-24</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5</td> <td>17</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>27 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.542</td> <td>1.000</td> <td>.000</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 3</td></tr></tbody></table>


Keep posting that, so I can close ESPN's website and watch without flipping back and forth.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> I've learned more from Doug Collins in the past 20 minutes than I've learned from Red Kerr, Dore, King and whoever else has announced for the Bulls in the past 5 years.


Indeed.

Collins and Hubie Brown are probably my two favorite analysts of all-time, with Collins being #1.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yahoo! game cast all screwd up.
NBA.com, too. Has Gordon with 24:00 played, Hinrich with 19:00. Game is only 16:00 old.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are strugling a litle bit on the d righ now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Dallas just commited its first foul of the game.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

My god these refs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Terry nails a three and thabo ran into him. No call. Whew.

Wallace with the post move, draws a foul on Dirk. Dallas' 2nd foul of the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

No Big Ben gong, but he did make 2 FTs.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone watching in HD? By high-def standards, it looks like ****.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Noc takes some terrible shots..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are playing 2 on 5 on offfense.

Dallas has cut the lead to 9. So the defense isn't that good either with this lineup

Skiles brings in Gordon.

Deng, Noc, Gordon, Duhon, Wallace.

3 on 5


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice job by Wallace bringing the ball up on the break. I thought I'd have to cringe, but he did great.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

the-asdf-man said:


> 118-45 Mavericks win
> 
> Gordon: 41 points


thats not gonna happen


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Dallas is abusing us a bit in transition - saved by the help block on that one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brown, Wallace, Nocioni, Thomas, and Thabo combined for 3-13 shooting.

Good thing Dallas isn't hitting their shots.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Man, id love to have Hinrich in there. But he has 2 fouls already.. i would rather him have 4 fouls to give in the second half then 3.

But then again, Thabo is playing poorly tonight, so i hope Duhon can hit a 3 or two..

Major dissapoint tonight is Noc, his playing so sloppy on the offensive end. He playing as though his starved on offense and he has to throw up everything..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice block!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Du hits a 3.

Bulls leadis back up to 15.

This is actually one of their better lineups out there.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Duhon ring it up!!

Brown and Duhon for Gasol.. seems fair!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Awesome basketball. Gordon brings it up, double teamed, long upcourt pass to Du, to Wallace, to Gordon, passes up the open 3, gives ot Noc for the open 3, hits.

Dirk takes it to the hole, hammered by Thomas again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas eats some more pine. Malik in to defend Dirk. That's going to be special.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeee by duhon!comig out of the slump i hope!!!!!!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Why Allen?? Why not put Brown back in there. Brown was playing well at the start..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Why Allen?? Why not put Brown back in there. Brown was playing well at the start..


He's 1-5. He has 4 boards, 1 bounced to him, 2 were on his own misses up close.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

If we lose this game, I bet Paxson will be more open to making the trade with Memphis, and soon.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Collins just said something about voting for Howard as a reserve today. I thought it was only the coaches who voted for the reserves?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> He's 1-5. He has 4 boards, 1 bounced to him, 2 were on his own misses up close.


But i much rather his old *** and experience guarding Dirk over Allen any day of the week.

You know who i miss when we play Dallas.. good old Harrington. He used to always play well against Dirk.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Can we just clear everyone else out and settle this dispute with a one-on-one Ben Wallace vs. Sagana Diop game of 21?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> He's 1-5. He has 4 boards, 1 bounced to him, 2 were on his own misses up close.


And 2 PF


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Big Ben 5pts/7reb/1ast and 3 blocks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich back in with 2 PF.

Buls playing 3 guards.
Du, Hinrich, Gordon.
Plus allen and wallace


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> If we lose this game, I bet Paxson will be more open to making the trade with Memphis, and soon.


Tonights game against the Mavs arn't going to be an indication of whether Paxson pulls the trigger or not. They are the best team in the NBA.. if we make it close it should be an indication that we're a good day even if we lose...

.. and right now we're playing much better than the Mavs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Watch Nowitzki and you'll get an idea of what Gasol is going to look like in our lineup.

I'm not saying he's as good, but plays a similar kind of game.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Can we do something about these refs? Wallace was hammered!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Dirk is 9-9, with 2 at the line now.

MAN!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Duhon could of used another DNPCD.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The lead is 6.

Wow.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The lead is 6.
> 
> Wow.


Why do people think like this? The Bulls are winning by 6. That's good!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles is smart?

He went small ball and we got our butts handed to us.

The lead was 15 when he brought in Hinrich and Allen.

Good idea to bring in Kirk, but he left Duhon in ... and Allen?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Why do people think like this? The Bulls are winning by 6. That's good!


We blew a big lead.

They outscored us 28-20 in Q2.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

halftime.. talking about Gasol.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

"Chicago's best two scorer's are Gordon & Hinrich" -- Barkley

Wow...lol


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

looks like we have lost our poise.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Aldridge says deal is held up because bulls wont part with Deng.

Barkley "why not?"


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> We blew a big lead.
> 
> They outscored us 28-20 in Q2.


I understand but the Bulls are winning! That's good.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Reggie Miller saying the way to win now, they'd be the favorites to win it all, put McHale and pax in a room. KG to bulls.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

We can afford to give up Tyrese


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> I understand but the Bulls are winning! That's good.


If they lose the next 2 quarters 28-20 each, it's not going to be close.

So we have to get our act together.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

"If Chicago could get Garnett, they'd be the favorite to win it ALL" - Miller (with Smith in aggreance)


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Reggie Miller says Bulls should try to trade "Tyrese" Thomas, Deng, Nocioni, and NYK's 1st for Garnett.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Aldridge says deal is held up because bulls wont part with Deng.
> 
> Barkley "why not?"


You mean Ernie Johnson


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

kirkisgod said:


> We can afford to give up Tyrese


yeah that made me lol.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> If they lose the next 2 quarters 28-20 each, it's not going to be close.
> 
> So we have to get our act together.


I know. I'm just trying to work on positive thinking. I usually panic when my teams lose big leads.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

chibul said:


> Reggie Miller says Bulls should try to trade "Tyrese" Thomas, Deng, Nocioni, and NYK's 1st for Garnett.


That's too much

I'd give em Deng, Duhon, Nocioni, Brown & the #1 for KG + filler

G Hinrich
G Gordon
F Thomas / Khyrapa
F Garnett
C Wallace

= Rings


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> You mean Ernie Johnson


No, it was barkley.

He said the bulls should get Gasol if it meant trading Deng.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The ROY said:


> That's too much
> 
> I'd give em Deng, Duhon, Nocioni, Brown & the #1 for KG + filler
> 
> ...


KG has about the same value, in my opinion, as Gasol. He's older than Gasol and makes a lot more than Gasol. That's too much.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> No, it was barkley.
> 
> He said the bulls should get Gasol if it meant trading Deng.



Yeah, but Ernie is the one that brought up the rumor


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I thought the lead was actually lost when Tyrus and Thabo contributed to all those turnovers/ missed shots in the first quarter. Ugh. The Bulls couldn't score so the Mavs had enough time to get back into the game and gain confidence. 

Another aspect of the game where Gordon's height hurts is that the other team can deny him the ball more easily. But that's no excuse for him not getting the ball.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

What is it going to take for us to get respect from the refs? The only reason this is down to double digits is because Dallas keeps getting to go to the line, when the refs swallow the whistle when our guys get hit!

The only thing I agree with Barkley on is that "Dallas is on a mission." Everything else is BS.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I thought Thabo played pretty decent. I was kinda hoping Duhon would miss that 3 so Thabo would get more time.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Worst halftime show ever.

Who wants to listen to Kenny Smith talk about his All-Star party for 10 minutes?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> What is it going to take for us to get respect from the refs? The only reason this is down to double digits is because Dallas keeps getting to go to the line, when the refs swallow the whistle when our guys get hit!
> 
> The only thing I agree with Barkley on is that "Dallas is on a mission." Everything else is BS.


Yeah, you can't take anything he says seriously. You have to take it more as entertainment value..

Actually, anyone on the TNT, they are quite poor in quality of analysis. I just love watching them because they are entertaining.. but you wouldn't ever listen to them in context of getting quality information.


[sidenote] I can't wait for the movie "300", it looks awesome!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I thought Thabo played pretty decent. I was kinda hoping Duhon would miss that 3 so Thabo would get more time.


Even though Duhon made the shot, the Bulls floundered big time once Chris was inserted. Where did Duhon's confidence go? At this point the Bulls would be better off sitting Duhon and suiting Barrett up .


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I can't wait for the movie "300", it looks awesome!!!


The trailer looks awesome, even with the whole deformed people n crap.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> KG has about the same value, in my opinion, as Gasol. He's older than Gasol and makes a lot more than Gasol. That's too much.


K.G. is definintely better than Gasol. He'd also be a better compliment to Ben Wallace IMO.

I don't look @ the trade as much mainly because I'm not the biggest Nocioni fan. I'd only hate to lose Deng & the NY pick out of my deal. Is it too much? Possibly but we need to solidify this frontline or we're gonna go through this same thing EVERY year.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

step said:


> The trailer looks awesome, even with the whole deformed people n crap.


Yeah, it has the "Sin City" feel to the movie and i loved that movie. So im looking forward to this movie also.. 

On another movie sidenote, everyone should watch Pan labyrinth, its an awesome movie! Very graphic scenes, for all the gore lovers.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The ROY said:


> K.G. is definintely better than Gasol. He'd also be a better compliment to Ben Wallace IMO.
> 
> I don't look @ the trade as much mainly because I'm not the biggest Nocioni fan. I'd only hate to lose Deng & the NY pick out of my deal. Is it too much? Possibly but we need to solidify this frontline or we're gonna go through this same thing EVERY year.


He's better now but he's four years older and paid more. I'd prefer Pau.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Noc has to stop biting his nails, its so annoying. How old is he??

I hate it even worse because i always mock Lebron because he does.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The one thing that would make the NBA game better is to start calling the game by the rules and not by the superstar status of the players playing it.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Paxson told Craig Sager he has been speaking with West about Gasol. Hasn't spoken to McHale about Garnett, but if McHale called, he'd listen.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Avery Johnson changed his lineup to start the 3rd Q. Get a clue Skiles.

Bulls have pushed the lead back up to 10 on the hot shooting of Deng.

And Dallas is missing wide open shots again.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

What is up with that "Talk to Chuck" ad, that made the effect look like "a scanner darkly", what was the point of making that effect on that particular ad?

You have to wonder about some of these marketing/advertising people..


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

What good is PJ if he's not shoring up the rebounding.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ouch

Dallas with the big fornt line gets 3 offensive boards and they finnaly hit a 3.

Hinrich misses.

Nowitzki hits.

5 point lead.

"Ben gordon has been the lone source of offense for the bulls" (Deng's pretty good tonight)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles gets Allen heated up in the bullpen.

Dallas is missing wide open shots. Incredible.

Bulls up 7, timeout.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What was that the TNT announcers were saying about overdribbling?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Dallas is 2-13 this Q. A LOT of shots, a lot of misses.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

I hate it when Kirk Hinrich "drops a deuce." Didn't he do that for about a month?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Dallas just 2-15 this Q. Bulls at 4-13 not much better.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The Bulls can get hacked all game long and Dirk gets eveery freekin call. I am so freekin pissed at this moment.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This has been a defense gritty team and low scoring. Who would have thought against the Mavs. I know that Mavs have improved on defense.. but man, i didn't expect this tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PJ Brown waking up a little.

Bulls up by 10.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What's collins saying about Gordon and the screen roll?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Good adjustment by Skiles... but unfortunately the Bulls play better when Wallace goes off  .


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gotta love Deng's game tonight. Solid all game long.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stackhouse is going to be a FA this summer, right? He sure looks good tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think I've seen the bulls do alley-oop about 5 times this whole season, and not one has been a bucket.

Practice.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls win the quarter 20-15.

Now go win the last quarter, too!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls get no calls.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I guess it's not a blowout  . 

The more I think about Wallace the more depressed I get. !


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

What's it going to take for the refs to call a foul on Dallas underneath? Unbelievable!


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Two horrible plays by Kirk.

Badly timed lob to Deng.

And what's up with that pass right next possession?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Deng has been getting hacked all game long, what does he have to do grow a scraggly beard and die his hair blond to get a foul call?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> I think I've seen the bulls do alley-oop about 5 times this whole season, and not one has been a bucket.
> 
> Practice.


The Hinrich oop pass to Deng, makes me think that those high passes might have worked for Lebron, Wade and the others at USA team practise, but his got to know his own personal on our Bulls team.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> Deng has been getting hacked all game long, what does he have to do grow a scraggly beard and die his hair blond to get a foul call?


Yeah, I remember clearly seeing his arm get hacked on one of the replays. It's ridiculous.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I guess it's not a blowout  .
> 
> The more I think about Wallace the more depressed I get. !



R U watchin the same game? I think Wallace has played great tonite.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TNT graphic:
Gordon/Deng 41 points 18/32 FGs
Rest of team 26 points 10/34 FGs


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> R U watchin the same game? I think Wallace has played great tonite.


Where is he?


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> I guess it's not a blowout  .
> 
> The more I think about Wallace the more depressed I get. !



This game he has looked good. He has given us a lot of second chances - 3 off. boards, 3 blocks and a steal - 7 opportunities, if the bulls nailed all those shots thats 14 points. They are about 50% shooting, so really its about 6 or 8 points that Ben has given us along with his 5, not mentioning the points he has essentially taken away from Dallas.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duhon with a scary lob pass to thomas, he misses from 2', gets his own board, and is fouled.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So Duhon tries to do a hard foul on Terry, and Duhon is the one who ends up on his ***. Wow. Duhon is such a *****, and is so ****ing useless.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Where is he?


I believe he's sitting on the bench, getting ready for the final 10 minutes


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls coughing up the lead again. Wallace back in the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon and Nocioni the only bulls offense on the floor right now.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Ugh. Duhon is so detrimental to this team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duhon is 2-3 tonight and 0-1 from 3pt. 3 rebounds, 1 assist, 11 minutes.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

When did Cuban go Metro?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Duhon is 2-3 tonight and 0-1 from 3pt. 3 rebounds, 1 assist, 11 minutes.


Bulls are 1-6 for the quarter and Duhon is the only one who's hit a shot.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Can Wallace dunk? I mean seriously he grabbed an offensive board like 3 inches from the rim unguarded and dished it out to Gordon who dished it to Duhon for one of his signature ****ty 3 point attempts. Plus Tyrus was like right next to Wallace and he sure can dunk.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice layup by duhon!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Noc, has to help on the offensive end by being smarter. His got to hit some shot for us to pull this game off...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're trying really hard to blow this game.

And is it really that hard for Skiles to see that BG should've been running PG with Kirk on the bench?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Howard had Thomas on him and didn't have any trouble getting or hitting the shot.

Gordon answers.

Bulls 2-8 from the field now.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Memo refs. Dirk does not deserve every call.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How does Kirk miss a shot like that on this level?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kirk's 3-10. Should he shoot some more?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

If he didn't make that...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

4 point game.

Kirk hits the 3. Answered my own question 

+7


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Kirk's 3-10. Should he shoot some more?



Apparently.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Man, ball movement for a wide open three. Beautiful.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Howard had Thomas on him and didn't have any trouble getting or hitting the shot.


Come on. That was about as well defended as it could be. Howard made a tough shot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Off. rebounds and our dumb turnovers only thing keeping Dallas in this game.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

The refs are doing their damnest to keep Dallas in this game!!!! We breath on them and it's a FOUL!!! You have to be kidding me!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Give the ****ing ball to BG. It's not hard, Kirk.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich is 4-12 now

Dallas gets a long offensive rebound and Dirk nails the 3.

Bulls up by 3.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good idea, let's have Kirk guard the 7 foot all-nba PF.

Even better idea, let's bring Wallace out to the top of the key and give him the ball two plays in a row.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich is 4-12 now
> 
> Dallas gets a long offensive rebound and Dirk nails the 3.
> 
> Bulls up by 3.


5-13. Dirk answers with a 3. 5 points.
.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

That would be a flagrent if it were a Bull who fouled.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Good idea, let's have Kirk guard the 7 foot all-nba PF.
> 
> Even better idea, let's bring Wallace out to the top of the key and give him the ball two plays in a row.


The Wallace/Brown Hi/Low 2 man game is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

It's unnatural that Dirk can shoot like that at that height. He's amazing.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Amazing, Dallas can start drive and they call a foul on us and they go to the line. BG gets by his man and is grabbed and we get the ball on the side!

Screw the NBA and it's refs trying to protect it's best teams!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

How about we do something crazy like stick Wallace on Dirk and let PJ stay at home on Dampier? 

I guess there's something crazily wrong with that idea, but for the life of me all I see is Dirk going around and over PJ, except when PJ was so far out of position that Kirk ended up on him (Dirk missed, got his own board and hit). Ugly.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stop dirk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Philomath said:


> It's unnatural that Dirk can shoot like that at that height. He's amazing.


PJ should not be on Dirk. He's to slow to get up in his face. Luol or Thomas should be on him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Amazing, Dallas can start drive and they call a foul on us and they go to the line. BG gets by his man and is grabbed and we get the ball on the side!
> 
> Screw the NBA and it's refs trying to protect it's best teams!!!


When you're a short jump shooting team, you don't get many fouls. When you're guarding bigger players, it's hard not to foul.

But Kirk just went to the hoop and drew the foul. That's how you get calls.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The Wallace/Brown Hi/Low 2 man game is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> PJ should not be on Dirk. He's to slow to get up in his face. Luol or Thomas should be on him.


Dirk has to try to contain PJ too. :biggrin:


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Pj!!!!


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

PJ's been huge down the stretch.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Philomath said:


> Dirk has to try to contain PJ too. :biggrin:


Unstopable.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Anybody want to help Big Ben with Terry? Anyone?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Nonetheless, Kirk and Ben seem to have shot us to a good shot of winning


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Philomath said:


> Anybody want to help Big Ben with Terry? Anyone?


Anyone want to call Terry for the foul of grabbing Wallace's arm and allowing Howard with the follow?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Pj brown with huge clutch points!!!!!!


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

This is a huge win tonight for the Bulls.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Come on Ben. hit these.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ben Wallace has 17 rebounds.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well done Bulls. Well done.

Thanks for having a big game, Big Ben. Let's see some more!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


>



That's sweet. Still shouldn't be in at crunch time, but that's sweet.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

I really like this team. Any change Memphis would give us Pau out of the kindness of their hearts?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow. Gordon 28 points, 12-23. 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Wallace sucks, why couldn't he have played all 48 minutes?


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Great game to get us ready for the West Coast trip.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Wow. Gordon 28 points, 12-23. 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals.



Yeah, that'll work!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

:banana: winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

This game was another example of why the Bulls can't trade Gordon. Every time Dallas was really clamping down, Gordon hit a shot to regain a bit of the momentum.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Yeah, that'll work!


He ended up with 30/6/5/2

So here's the question. Dinosaur or egg. Does he put up big stats when he gets big minutes (44 tonight) or does he get big minutes because he's having this kind of game?

My answer is the former.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This was a fun game to watch...


Great win. Lets keep this team together..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> This game was another example of why the Bulls can't trade Gordon. Every time Dallas was really clamping down, Gordon hit a shot to regain a bit of the momentum.


right on the money dude!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

PJ was also crucial down the stretch but it sure would be nice to see a player down low that doesn't surprise you when the clutch shots go in


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL

I was about to write this...

Look at what PJ Brown's offense (oxymoron) did for the bulls tonight. That's what a Gasol gives you. You can't have expectations that Brown's going to do this tomorrow, let alone more than a few times the rest of the season.

(Reggie Miller just said the same thing on TV)


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Heck of a win for the Bull, who will never lose another game™.

So wait, is the sky still falling, or...?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

great game and wow where have all these people been before 16 thread's on a game is rare here.Anyway great W,ben should be a all star this year for us after tonights game's,and p.j value should have just went up for any future gasol trades.And last,it's about dame time we can hold a lead.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Great game by all the bulls starters every one came up in clucth moments. Gordon, Hinrich, Luol, P.J., were great on offense.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

If anything, this game showed WHY we'd be a contender with a true low post threat.

EVERYBODY realizes we're a jump-shooting team. When shots aren't falling, we struggle.

We've ALREADY realized this, now we need to make the move and get it over with.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

My frustration with the refs stemmed from us hardly getting any calls underneath while Dallas got one call after another. Deng was fouled 3 or 4 times underneath, Wallace was fouled on an open layup and yet nothing was called.

Doug Collins could talk all about how Dallas shot only 31% yet was still in the game and that is due to their resolve. It was due to the refs putting them to the line on a more consistent basis. Dallas is a great team and I still think they are going to win it all but the refs called in their favor tonight.

Our defense did the job with Gordon supplying the big shots, including PJ Brown.

Amazing that everybody is talking about how Phoenix is on a 15 game winning streak and if it wasn't for a Dirk shot and somebody's miss, they would be on a 31 game winning streak. How bout if it wasn't for the Bulls blowing a big lead and Barbosa hitting a big 3, the Suns would have lost in Chicago during that streak?

Are we the last team to hold them under a 100 points? We have played well against the Suns at home, beat Dallas and San Antonio here, now we have to have that energy on the road. First, let's take care of Miami, which is playing better of late, on Saturday and then win 4 or better on that 7 game road trip!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

One thing I didn't get about Reggie's thoughts on the K.G./Bulls idea was, he stated that we can't wait forever for our young talent to develop. Ughhh, these dudes are playing big now, it's not like Deng & Gordon are putting up similar numbers from last year or something.

One thing I noticed tonight is, when Luol's aggressive, he snags boards EASILY. If he played that agressive under the boards nightly, he'd average about 8-9 per game instead of 6.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The ROY said:


> One thing I noticed tonight is, when Luol's aggressive, he snags boards EASILY. If he played that agressive under the boards nightly, he'd average about 8-9 per game instead of 6.


I've always thought that Luol should be a better rebounder then he is. 8 or so rebounds is about where he should be at IMO.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> I've always thought that Luol should be a better rebounder then he is. 8 or so rebounds is about where he should be at IMO.


SPACING

If the Bulls had any 4's that could play the perimeter Luol would get 8 boards but how many Bulls can you have down in the paint?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> SPACING
> 
> If the Bulls had any 4's that could play the perimeter Luol would get 8 boards but how many Bulls can you have down in the paint?


One less if we get Gasol.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="90%"> *Gordon and Bulls end long skid vs. Mavericks* 
<!-- / icon and title --> </td> <td align="right" width="10%"> <!-- Show warned sign --> <!-- End of show warned sign --> </td> </tr></tbody></table> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- message --> 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
SPORTSTICKER NBA RECAP
(DALLAS-CHICAGO)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Gordon and Bulls end long skid vs. Mavericks*
==============================================

CHICAGO 96, DALLAS 85
---------------------

CHICAGO (Ticker) -- After being pushed around by the Dallas 
Mavericks, Ben Gordon and the Chicago Bulls decided to shove
back.

Gordon scored 30 points and Luol Deng added 21 and nine rebounds
as the Bulls posted a 96-85 victory over the Mavericks, whose
eight-game winning streak came to an end.

Kirk Hinrich had 15 points and grabbed eight boards and P.J.
Brown added 12 and nine for Chicago, which had lost seven
straight and 16 of its last 17 to Dallas.

Gordon, who had just 12 points in a 94-86 win vs. Atlanta on
Tuesday, shot 12-of-23 from the floor for Chicago, which bolted
out to a 23-6 first quarter lead and never trailed in the game.

Ben Wallace hauled down 17 rebounds for the Bulls, who
outrebounded the Mavericks, 59-45, and shot 43 percent
(36-of-84).

Dirk Nowitzki scored 28 points and collected 11 rebounds - his
seventh straight double-double - for the Mavericks, who shot a
season-low 31 percent (29-of-93).

Jerry Stackhouse had 16 points off the bench and Jason Terry
added 12 and six assists for Dallas (35-9), which fell into a
virtual first-place tie with Phoenix (34-8) for th best record
in the NBA.

Josh Howard, who had averaged 26.8 points in his previous four
games, was held to only nine on 4-of-20 shooting for the
Mavericks, who suffered just their second loss in their last 23
games.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I was unable to see the game, but what did Pax and Sager talk about exactly? Details 

What did the commentators think about the possible Gasol trade? Did they prefer Gasol or keeping Deng/Gordon? Just curious.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> <table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="90%"> *Hinrich **and Bulls end long skid vs. Mavericks*
> <!-- / icon and title --> </td> <td align="right" width="10%"> <!-- Show warned sign --> <!-- End of show warned sign --> </td> </tr></tbody></table> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- message -->
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> SPORTSTICKER NBA RECAP
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

nice i like the Bulls leading off the Sportscenter intro teaser segment.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

We have beaten the perennial contender teams of the West: Spurs, Mavs, and Lakers pretty handily here. We could've won against the Suns. This team has the talent if they just leave Ben Gordon in there. An unbelievable catalyst. Contrary to what Doug Collins and the TNT crew was rambling about, the lead is rarely in doubt if the ball is actually moving and he gets the ball enough. 

Kirk Hinrich needs to stop trying to create unless he's got a clear path to the basket. He's actually more effective when he does less (i.e. swings the ball). He complicates.

But anyway, things seem to be changing a lot nowadays with people not wanting to trade Gordon, Skiles actually playing Gordon 40 minutes. There was actually nothing Skiles did that I could complain about. Nice game.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> I was unable to see the game, but what did Pax and Sager talk about exactly? Details
> 
> What did the commentators think about the possible Gasol trade? Did they prefer Gasol or keeping Deng/Gordon? Just curious.


Don't remember Pax & Sager talking about anything, if I missed this, someone fill me in.

They wanted us to make the deal for Gasol but it quickly shifted to us trading for K.G. instead.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> I was unable to see the game, but what did Pax and Sager talk about exactly? Details
> 
> What did the commentators think about the possible Gasol trade? Did they prefer Gasol or keeping Deng/Gordon? Just curious.


i hate to tell you this, but Pax died from staring at Sager's tie tonight. Well, we'll always have Phoenix.

Sager said he was all "we're not going to give away all our future for Gasol"... also he asked about KG, and Pax said he would listen if McHale called.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

DengNabbit said:


> i hate to tell you this, but Pax died from staring at Sager's tie tonight. Well, we'll always have Phoenix.
> 
> Sager said he was all "we're not going to give away all our future for Gasol"... also he asked about KG, and Pax said he would listen if McHale called.


Thanks

All this let's me know is, Jerry West has asked for too much and Paxson isn't going for it. Trade may not even happen. I mean, hell we can come up with trade scenario's ALL day on the net. If it's just those two and they haven't come to a conclusion by NOW over this, I don't see what makes it happen LATER.

But according to MemphisX, the hold-up is us taking Brian Cardinal's contract. Taking his deal also has a great effect on our future too so I see his concern if that IS the case.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Don't remember Pax & Sager talking about anything, if I missed this, someone fill me in.
> 
> They wanted us to make the deal for Gasol but it quickly shifted to us trading for K.G. instead.


Ok. I may have been wrong, I just thought they mentioned on RealGM that Pax was interviewed. I just found it weird that they'd talk admist the rumors, unless a thing was very close to being done.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

DengNabbit said:


> ... also [Sager] asked about KG, and Pax said he would listen if McHale called.


Oh man. Not another round of "Pax isn't proactive!" wails followed by pictures of telephones covered in spiderwebs.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Thanks
> 
> All this let's me know is, Jerry West has asked for too much and Paxson isn't going for it. Trade may not even happen. I mean, hell we can come up with trade scenario's ALL day on the net. If it's just those two and they haven't come to a conclusion by NOW over this, I don't see what makes it happen LATER.


Exactly. I always felt if it didn't happen by the end of this week/Monday, it isn't going to happen. Someone else will overpay, but not Paxson. I can see GSW offering Barnes, Ellis, and something else (O'Bryant?) for Gasol.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I agree with ROY. This game validates the need to go after Gasol. 

PJ was huge. Great games by Ben and Lu, as usual.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> Ok. I may have been wrong, I just thought they mentioned on RealGM that Pax was interviewed. I just found it weird that they'd talk admist the rumors, unless a thing was very close to being done.


it wasnt an on-air interview...it was Sager mentioning from a sideline report that he had gabbed with Pax off-air.

Sager isnt the most noble guy with a mic, but i'll believe him more than Jim Gray at least.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks DengNabbit. Seems like Pax reiterated what is common sense and been in the papers lately.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Missed the game due to work and time at the gym. Just seems to show that we are a consistent four (not dominant just above average) from being a Finals contender. PJ Brown minus 3-4 years would do the trick.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Great win by the Bulls. I was on the edge of my seat all night! 



Also, Gordon and Deng went for 51 points tonight. Why do we need Gasol when these two are maturing right in front of our very own eyes. I'd rather watch Gordon and Deng mature as Bulls than watch Gasol come to Chicago and possibly the whole thing being a mistake. Gordon is definitely untradable, IMO, and Deng is just so good, and HE'S ONLY 21!!

I think that Pax should just forget about Gasol, and fill in the front line holes like Dallas does (get two good bigs who can sub in and out for each other. Have them play a certain position. Dallas has Diop and Dampier doing it, and it's worked so far).

Keep the team we have. Let them mature together. Maybe in a year or two these guys will be good enough to go for it all! 

GO BULLS!!!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't think you can deal Gordon at all. He's such a natural scorer that it'll be impossible for him not to average 20 for the rest of his career, especially when he starts getting to the line more. Great game tonight by P.J. as well. Upping that value for Gasol. I LOVE IT! Hinrich really looks tired, and I think the USA stint has something to do with that. I agree with most that a Gasol deal would make us instant contenders (but Gordon can't be included).

I'd say Deng/PJ/Sweetney/NYK 1st for Gasol/Cardinal

BULLS
PG-Kirk Hinrich
SG-Ben Gordon
SF-Andres Nocioni
PF-Pau Gasol
C-Ben Wallace

Chris Duhon(PG)***
Tyrus Thomas(SF/PF)***
Thabo Sefolosha(PG/SG)**
Adrian Griffin(SG/SF)**
Malik Allen(PF/C)**
Andre Barrett(PG)*
Viktor Khryapa(SF/PF)*
Brian Cardinal(SF/PF)*
Martynas Andruwhatever(C)*

GRIZZLIES
PG-Damon Stoudamire
SG-Mike Miller
SF-Luol Deng
PF-P.J. Brown
C-Stromile Swift

Eddie Jones(SG)***
Hakim Warrick(PF/C)***
Kyle Lowry(PG)**
Rudy Gay(SG/SF)**
Michael Sweetney(PF/C)**
Jake Tsakalidis(C)**
Chucky Atkins(PG)*
Dahntay Jones(SG/SF)*
Alexander Johnson(PF/C)*

Bulls not only get a low post scorer in Gasol but retain some depth with Duhon, Thomas, Thabo, and Malik. The Grizz get a big and a expiring contract in PJ, a future all-star in Deng, and a 1st round pick. They could take Durant and somebody in the bottom half like Budinger or Horford.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

It's funny, when we win, and against good comp..DON'T TRADE THEM, LET THEM GROW

But when they lose? to a contender or garbage team....TRADE DENG or GORDON and get the LOW POST SCORING we need

It's silly. Bottom line is, no matter how much we value Deng & Gordon, if we can get Gasol, we need to make it happen.

Gasol had so many easy dunks & lay-ups yesterday vs. Utah, it wasn't even funny.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> It's funny, when we win, and against good comp..DON'T TRADE THEM, LET THEM GROW
> 
> But when they lose? to a contender or garbage team....TRADE DENG or GORDON and get the LOW POST SCORING we need
> 
> ...


We got a rare _fine_ game from PJ Brown and look how good we were! Give us that every night (Gasol) and we're going to be in a good position to contend this year, next, next, and next. At the minimum.

Then I look at Nowitzki and see Gasol doing for us a lot of what Nowitzki does for them. Not the 3pt shooting, but being that big and mobile and good at handling the ball. Scoring, rebounding, and assists.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The ROY said:


> It's funny, when we win, and against good comp..DON'T TRADE THEM, LET THEM GROW
> 
> But when they lose? to a contender or garbage team....TRADE DENG or GORDON and get the LOW POST SCORING we need
> 
> ...


Its how we Bulls fans are. I still want Gasol. I would try every way manageable to do it without Deng or Gordon. But if that isn't an option, I am prepared to let go of Deng to get Gasol. MemphisX reported earlier that a trade was close, just that Chicago did not want to absorb Cardinal's contract. I got to think, that the principle players have been decided in this deal. It's a matter of the fillers or keeping the pick and taking Cardinal's contract? Maybe, maybe not. I rather take on Stoudamire's contract, but preferably Mike Miller if we can. If Memphis does want to rebuild, I do not see them having an incentive to keep Miller. Might as well build toward the future. 

I do not want to overpay for Gasol though, meaning Deng AND Tyrus or Gordon as the principles of the trade. I'd ideally wish it was Kirk and PJ, but that will never happen.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> He ended up with 30/6/5/2
> 
> So here's the question. Dinosaur or egg. Does he put up big stats when he gets big minutes (44 tonight) or does he get big minutes because he's having this kind of game?
> 
> My answer is the former.



Well, he's a bit more inconsistent than I like, but increasingly steady. He warrants consistent big minutes. I'd like to see him playing 38-40 per game.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Its how we Bulls fans are. I still want Gasol. I would try every way manageable to do it without Deng or Gordon. But if that isn't an option, I am prepared to let go of Deng to get Gasol. MemphisX reported earlier that a trade was close, just that Chicago did not want to absorb Cardinal's contract. I got to think, that the principle players have been decided in this deal. It's a matter of the fillers or keeping the pick and taking Cardinal's contract? Maybe, maybe not. I rather take on Stoudamire's contract, but preferably Mike Miller if we can. If Memphis does want to rebuild, I do not see them having an incentive to keep Miller. Might as well build toward the future.
> 
> I do not want to overpay for Gasol though, meaning Deng AND Tyrus or Gordon as the principles of the trade. I'd ideally wish it was Kirk and PJ, but that will never happen.


Being that Miller's been playing alot of PG for them, I doubt they'll move him, especially with their PG situation. I'm only prepared to lose Deng + Ny's pick but if they want Hinrich, they're gonna have to give up Miller.

G Gordon / Duhon
G Miller / Sefolosha
F Thomas / Khyrapa
F Gasol / Nocioni
C Wallace

= :clap2:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> I'd say Deng/PJ/Sweetney/NYK 1st for Gasol/Cardinal


There are three problems with this idea.
1. Deng is nearly as good a player as Gasol. A straight up trade might be reasonable, but this one adds a $36 M bad contract, subtracts $11.5 M in expiring contracts and gives up a lottery pick in a strong draft.
2. Cheapskate Jerry would never agree to take on $36 M bad contract on top of the $75 M contract of Gasol. That's about $20 M per year for the next 4 years -- Garnett territory. Deng and the pick won't cost half that over the same period.
3. Deng is 5 years younger than Gasol. The lottery pick is probably even younger. That's a lot of future to trade for a marginal upgrade of the present.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

McBulls said:


> There are three problems with this idea.
> 1. Deng is nearly as good a player as Gasol. A straight up trade might be reasonable, but this one adds a $36 M bad contract, subtracts $11.5 M in expiring contracts and gives up a lottery pick in a strong draft.
> 2. Cheapskate Jerry would never agree to take on $36 M bad contract on top of the $75 M contract of Gasol. That's about $20 M per year for the next 4 years -- Garnett territory. Deng and the pick won't cost half that over the same period.
> 3. Deng is 5 years younger than Gasol. The lottery pick is probably even younger. That's a lot of future to trade for a marginal upgrade of the present.


Josh Howard almost post better numbers than Gasol also. Does that mean he's nearly as good? possibly

Point is, we need a certain type of presence on our team and while Deng is a wonderful young player, he's not 7"0, scoring post presence.

THOSE type of players are hard to come by, 6"9 SF's who average 17 & 6, aren't.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Josh Howard almost post better numbers than Gasol also. Does that mean he's nearly as good? possibly
> 
> Point is, we need a certain type of presence on our team and while Deng is a wonderful young player, he's not 7"0, scoring post presence.
> 
> THOSE type of players are hard to come by, 6"9 SF's who average 17 & 6, aren't.


If the deal was right (us not overpaying), and we don't make it, I want to see how many people would wish we had completed a trade for Gasol when we get bounced in the first or second round. As a strictly jumpshooting team, we have no chance to win a championship anytime soon unless Durant/Oden are as good as they are expected and we land them. It won't happen otherwise. We won't find as good of a deal to land a legit post player. KG's salary will take half the team. Indy would request a lot for JO. Gasol is the most logical in terms of what we give up, and his age.

Ideally, yes we'd all love to have Ben and Deng to go with Gasol. But you won't get Gasol for free. And for those who debate Deng vs BG7, BG7 has the clutchness and would provide better balance to the team. If we want a decent SF this offseason (assuming, and I'm hoping Tyrus becomes a PF), lets offer the MLE (or at least part of it) toward MoPete.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> If the deal was right (us not overpaying), and we don't make it, I want to see how many people would wish we had completed a trade for Gasol when we get bounced in the first or second round. As a strictly jumpshooting team, we have no chance to win a championship anytime soon unless Durant/Oden are as good as they are expected and we land them. It won't happen otherwise. We won't find as good of a deal to land a legit post player. KG's salary will take half the team. Indy would request a lot for JO. Gasol is the most logical in terms of what we give up, and his age.
> 
> Ideally, yes we'd all love to have Ben and Deng to go with Gasol. But you won't get Gasol for free. And for those who debate Deng vs BG7, BG7 has the clutchness and would provide better balance to the team. If we want a decent SF this offseason (assuming, and I'm hoping Tyrus becomes a PF), lets offer the MLE (or at least part of it) toward MoPete.


If Gasol is your PF, presumably for the next 8 years, why would u want TT to be a PF also? I'd think Paxson would grant TT's wish to be an SF & help him define his game. No need to offer the MLE to an SF if we have Khyrapa, TT & Nocioni (assuming he's re-signed).


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The ROY said:


> If Gasol is your PF, presumably for the next 8 years, why would u want TT to be a PF also? I'd think Paxson would grant TT's wish to be an SF & help him define his game. No need to offer the MLE to an SF if we have Khyrapa, TT & Nocioni (assuming he's re-signed).


I don't see Tyrus as a great SF, vs being a PF, unless he becomes a Marion clone.

I would rather have Tyrus become the PF in the future, with Gasol sliding to Center as Wallace is ready to leave. By that time, there shouldn't be too many DOMINANT 7 footers other than Howard, Oden, Amare, and Yao. The present 7 footers should be on a decline, and their teams should be a lot older (Spurs).


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> I don't see Tyrus as a great SF, vs being a PF, unless he becomes a Marion clone.
> 
> I would rather have Tyrus become the PF in the future, with Gasol sliding to Center as Wallace is ready to leave. By that time, there shouldn't be too many DOMINANT 7 footers other than Howard, Oden, Amare, and Yao. The present 7 footers should be on a decline, and their teams should be a lot older (Spurs).


Personally, I've always thought of TT as a SF. You can tell he's always more excited when he's guarding perimeter players also.

If he grows an inch and adds 15lbs, I'd love him to play PF in the future. But personally, I see him in the Josh Smith/Kirilenko/Marion mold. A do-it-all defensive minded SF with a solid 15-18ft jumper.

Before the season started, Pax said he really didn't know what TT would become or what position he'd play. I guess we'll find out if the trade happens.

Plus, TT playing behind Gasol for 4 years until Wallace is ready to move along isn't gonna work.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

up yours charles


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

The ROY said:


> It's funny, when we win, and against good comp..DON'T TRADE THEM, LET THEM GROW
> 
> But when they lose? to a contender or garbage team....TRADE DENG or GORDON and get the LOW POST SCORING we need


Something similar I was saying when little Ben was going bad. Everyone was saying trade him and I was like 'yeah, with no value. The only way we can trade him is if he performs better/performs more consistent and then no one will want to trade him because he is good/they will grow attached'. People have to realize that other teams don't want the guys you think suck either


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I didn't really read this thread, but my thoughts on the game here: 

Tyrus again is blocking the big names. After he should've drawn the charge but of course Dirk wasn't called on it, that same play he rejected Dirk. Awesome play by the rook. First block was Shaq, he did a great job on Duncan, and now on Dirk....this guy is for real I think! Talk about potential to be our giant killer! If this guy develops some offensive skill and learns how to avoid fouls (refs quit picking on him would be a good start) he'll be an absolute BEAST!

Thabo showed hustle and aggressiveness on several fast breaks by the Mavs. The first he had a PERFECT block of Stack but of course the BS refs screwed him (as they do to our rooks on a consistent basis), and apparently Gordon told the refs that and he got a T out of the deal. Thabs almost had another block on a fast break dunk but was just short of it. He's WAY better than Duchump, even if he did turn the ball over a few times.

Duchump looks like hell, as usual. We really need to get rid of that guy...he's pure junk!

PJ looked like a man possessed. Like he though he was Hakeem the Dream on a play or 2 there...I had no idea he had those moves in his reportoire...too bad he doesn't use them more often.

Big Ben got a lot of #s but several of those rebounds he got after the ball was fumbled around, and he missed numerous others that he should've had. He is definitely fading and can't dominate the boards as he used to....even though he got quite a few tonight. He had several nice blocks though, pretty impressive there. 

Nocioni had a poor game, with minimal playing time. Anyone know why? I didn't think he was too effective when he was in there....did they take him out so they could keep the faster, more athletic Deng in, the better BIG defender in Thomas, or just because Nocioni was having an off night?

Why in the world did Ben Gordon pass up an 8 footer or w/e and pass it to Duchump for the 3?!?!?!? I just can't get over the fact that late in the game, our BEST shooter passes up a close range shot and passes it to our WORST shooter for a 3!!! WTF!? Another great game by Gordon, but come on, what was up with that stupid pass?!?

Kirk was Kirk. He did a good job of getting the job done tonight lol. Hit a few nice shots when it counted, but was pass first most of the night. 38% shooting wasn't too good, but his 3PT % (3-4) was pretty good, and he hit them when we needed them most...that counts for a lot.

We REALLY saw how much we needed BOTH Kirk & Lil Ben when Duchump was on the court!!!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

One more thing about the game. We're VERY lucky we won, when you consider we had 15 TOs and they only had 8 TOs. We did have a 14 rebound advantage, but gave up NINETEEN offensive rebounds..that's a lot (we got 20 ourselves though).


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Thanks
> 
> All this let's me know is, Jerry West has asked for too much and Paxson isn't going for it. Trade may not even happen. I mean, hell we can come up with trade scenario's ALL day on the net. If it's just those two and they haven't come to a conclusion by NOW over this, I don't see what makes it happen LATER.
> 
> But according to MemphisX, the hold-up is us taking Brian Cardinal's contract. Taking his deal also has a great effect on our future too so I see his concern if that IS the case.


I think West is simply taking the full month until the trade deadline. There is no downside to waiting -- the offers can only get better. It's not like there's another 7-foot all-star PF that the Bulls can trade for. 

Paxson is smart enough to not make his final offer until right before the deadline. That way the Grizzlies can't shop that offer around and find something better.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I think West is simply taking the full month until the trade deadline. There is no downside to waiting -- the offers can only get better. It's not like there's another 7-foot all-star PF that the Bulls can trade for.
> 
> Paxson is smart enough to not make his final offer until right before the deadline. That way the Grizzlies can't shop that offer around and find something better.


you are right, we have until the deadline.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Skiles! He doesn't know what he's doing!

Good win. I noticed that Gordon didn't play PG the entire night.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

The ROY said:


> THOSE type of players are hard to come by, 6"9 SF's who average 17 & 6, aren't.


Is that really true, or is that just "conventional" wisdom that gets batted around so much that it eventually becomes accepted as the truth?

Right now Luol Deng ranks 7th among small forwards in scoring.

Right now, if Pau Gasol had enough points to qualify he would rank 7th among power forwards in scoring.

Right now Luol Deng ranks 3rd among small forwards in rebounds.

Right now, if Pau Gasol had enough reboundsd to qualify, he would be tied for 20th in rebounds at power forward.

So which is harder to find, a small forward who averages 18 and 7, or a power forward who averages 19 and 8???


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

The Truth said:


> So which is harder to find, a small forward who averages 18 and 7, or a power forward who averages 19 and 8???


Stop making sense. I would think the argument is the same one that caused GMs to drool over Eddie Curry - points in the paint come at a higher percentage and draw double teams, which free everything else up. So, since we can lose Luol, who is more or less an opportunist of the offensive scheme, with only some (?) dropoff at the 3, and get somebody who is a major upgrade at the 4 and makes the whole offensive scheme run better, we should go get that 4. 

I have to worry if this is all impatience - the need is so clear on our team, and the solutions so apparently available, that it is very tempting to put the square peg in the square hole and be done with it. But in the grand view, is it best for the team?

An aging Ben Wallace is the only reason I can see to sell an asset as valuable as Gordon or Deng and "win now". Everything else tells me to be patient and keep building. I don't know the answer, I honestly don't. By the time a Horford (or whoever) and TT are ready to help us win, Ben will be AD lite. But it's still my instinct unless we can get a bargain.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Deng scores 43% of his points inside vs. 47% for Gasol. Not a huge difference.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Fire Skiles! He doesn't know what he's doing!
> 
> Good win. I noticed that Gordon didn't play PG the entire night.


If Skiles would have let him, we would have won by 30.


----------

